# New Velo Orange Rando



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

As some of you know, I got hit by a pickup back in mid-July. I had a broken ankle, broken elbow, and had to have total hip replacement surgery.

As I've been recovering, I have been putting together a replacement bike (shown below--sorry for the low picture quality) based on a Velo Orange Rando frame. Last night, I carefully (carefully!) mounted it from the DS (opposite of my usual NDS mount b/c my right hip was replaced) and, even though the saddle was a tad high, was able to make a trial ride on the trainer without pain. 

Two weeks of this, and *I will be on the road!*


----------



## champamoore (Jul 30, 2012)

Awesome to hear about your recovery! Godspeed!


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Great recovery story!


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

Glad to hear you are on the mend. They have a pretty nice frame/fork. A buddy of mine has one and really likes it.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice build. Even better story. Congrats!


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Well thought out ride, right down to the weight-saving bar tape.


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

Not only is it weight-saving, it's _invisible!_

Seriously, I decided not to tape the bars until I had a reasonable position dialed in. I have some dark brown cork that should match the saddle nicely, but first I have to decide whether I even like these bars; if not, something a little more ergo will go on.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Andy M-S said:


> Not only is it weight-saving, it's _invisible!_
> 
> Seriously, I decided not to tape the bars until I had a reasonable position dialed in. I have some dark brown cork that should match the saddle nicely, but first I have to decide whether I even like these bars; if not, something a little more ergo will go on.


You should put panniers and a front bag on there while the bike's still on the trainer.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Get well soon, but don't overdo the recovery therapy. A friend of mine had hip replacement surgery and rushed the recovery too much and suffered as a result.

Your new bike looks great. I hope that was part of a settlement from the driver who hit you.


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

tarwheel2 said:


> Your new bike looks great. I hope that was part of a settlement from the driver who hit you.


Alas, no. He was uninsured. This thing is a present to myself to motivate recovery. My doctor said as long as what I did was reasonably comfortable, I didn't need to worry very much--so far, so good. And getting on and off the bike will be easier once it's off the trainer and on the ground, where I can tilt it!


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

*YeeeeeeeeHah!*

Took the Rando (and myself) out on the road. First time for the bike (and the hip), first time for the rest of me since 7/13. OK, I only rode about a mile, but it's a start. The weather is fine, and my legs feel great (if underexercised). This is going to be good.


----------



## Addict07 (Jun 23, 2011)

Andy M-S said:


> Took the Rando (and myself) out on the road. First time for the bike (and the hip), first time for the rest of me since 7/13. OK, I only rode about a mile, but it's a start. The weather is fine, and my legs feel great (if underexercised). This is going to be good.


I saw the completed build where you posted it in the bike pic thread....better lighting and with bar tape...wow, very nicely done!


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

Addict07 said:


> I saw the completed build where you posted it in the bike pic thread....better lighting and with bar tape...wow, very nicely done!



Glad you like it! Building this thing was my only way to stay connected with cycling (other than the web) over the past two months. There were times when I hurt so bad I was absolutely certain I would never ride again, but having something to look forward to got me through it.

Notes on the changes in build:

Better bars: I swapped the generic Maes-bend ones for some Syntace bars I liked the feel of. Sort of a "gentle" ergo curve. I had no problems getting them through the stem, which should say something about the shape. I must have had them sitting on the work bench for 2-3 years, I'd guess. 

Serfas dark cork tape, to try to match the saddle. Not quite, but it's close, and very comfortable.

Cane Creek "Gum" hoods for the Tektro levers, which I decided to leave as black, rather than swap in ones with silver levers. 3 colors on a component is probably one too many! Plus, they now sort of match the tape.

I had to give up the very nice Dia Compe 610 brake in front--with narrow rimes (CXP33 in front) I couldn't get the pads down far enough to avoid sidewall contact. So, Velo Orange swapped me the front for a Tektro long-reach dual-pivot caliper. Replacement was a Royal Pain thanks to rack and fender placement, but it's done now.

I put the striker bell on the stem because I like having my handlebars uncluttered. There's a downhill, blind curve on a the local greenway that I use a lot; it makes me a lot more comfortable to ring this a couple of times while I'm in that curve.

And so... That's it. The only thing that remains to be added is a set of Planet Bike Cascadia mudflaps. One on the back fender, two in front, so that the fender is extended in front as well as in back. Looks like a duck-billed platypus, but it should work pretty well.


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

Congratulations on your recovery and really nice bike. Many happy miles!


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

handsome bike.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Andy M-S said:


> I put the striker bell on the stem because I like having my handlebars uncluttered.


Beautiful bike, great job!

Not entirely sure if I'm seeing this correctly on the photo. But if you'd flip the bell 180 degrees, you might be able to actuate the striker with your thumb while still having one hand (or at least your fingertips) on the center portion of the handlebar.


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

wim said:


> Beautiful bike, great job!
> 
> Not entirely sure if I'm seeing this correctly on the photo. But if you'd flip the bell 180 degrees, you might be able to actuate the striker with your thumb while still having one hand (or at least your fingertips) on the center portion of the handlebar.


Thanks!

Unfortunately, because it's a striker bell, I don't think that would work. I thought of using spring bell, but those can "go off" by accident, and the striker is louder. At some point I may mess with the mount and see what I can do, but for now, it works fine.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Andy M-S said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Unfortunately, because it's a striker bell, I don't think that would work.


Well, if it's like the bell at the link, it should work. The Velo Orange photo showing the bell mounted to the stem has it upside down from the traditional, thumb-operated, fingers-on-the-bar position. But really, it's no big deal which way it's mounted, just a minor thought.

Brass Striker Bell


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice bike, better recovery story! And damn, not only hit...but hit by someone without insurance. Argh.

I'll take positive energy from your story & ability to get back out there...on a hot bike!


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Nice build. It's fun to think through the details on builds that are more involved like this one. The dark blue is very attractive. Question: Why did you opt for downtube shifters instead of bar ends? Both have pluses and minuses.


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

brewster said:


> Nice build. It's fun to think through the details on builds that are more involved like this one. The dark blue is very attractive. Question: Why did you opt for downtube shifters instead of bar ends? Both have pluses and minuses.


That's an interesting question, and I have an interesting answer. 

For all the "stuff" on this bike, it's still a road bike. Many, many years ago, reading all of Sheldon Brown's site, I came across a photograph:










To my mind, this said "Bicycle" in a special way, and a big part of that was the cleanliness of the bike, and the DT shifters were part of that. It's stuck with me through many bikes.

Now, I have used STI, Ergo, Barcons, Command Shifters...nothing, to my mind, shifts as solidly as down tube shifters. I suspect that a big part of that is that you don't need to worry about cable housing flex. The shifters are in a fixed position with respect to the derailers at all times. I think that just makes things feel solid.

Barcons are not to be sneezed at, but I'm just not into the aesthetics. Riding a bike isn't really about shifting anyway, any more than it is about braking.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

I would have to agree. I've had my bikes setup in every which way. Down tube shifters do work the best. On my Surly LHT, I currently use bar ends after first having flat bar rapid fire thumb shifters, then went to STI with drop bars, then went to down tubes shifters. The only thing I like better about bar ends is that when using front loaded panniers I feel there is more control of the steering when I don't actually remove my hand from the bars. Also, in the snow there I feel there is more control for the same reason.


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

Ah, I see your point--hit it with the thumb (I was misreading). I may try it that way sometime (I have big hands) but so far, this has worked out OK. I mostly use it on the local MUP at low speed, in any event.


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

I can see that approach. But no front panniers on this bike--that rack serves three (3!) purposes: (1) aesthetic; (2) support for a fairly lightly-loaded HB bag; (3) a platform for my headlights. If I need to haul heavier stuff, the rear rack will handle that task!


----------



## efuentes (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice bikes!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*rack mounted lights rule*

so nice having the beam lower to the ground
Nice Build
How does the rear rack attach to the stays? I didn't see braze ons


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

There are no seat stay fittings for a rack on this frame, but they're unnecessary with this rack. Instead, there's a very solid angled alloy piece that extends, from two bolts on the centerline of the rack near the front, to the brake bolt on the frame (that is, from the back of the bike, the brake caliper, then the angled bit from the rack, then the frame, then the brake nut). 

This angled piece passes under the straddle cable to reach the brake. If you look closely, you'll see it. You can't quite see where it sits behind the brake because the right seat stay is in the way.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Glad to hear you're getting better. And your bike, two words: YUM YUM!!


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

Thank you all kindly for the compliments on the bike, but I think a big chunk of credit has to go to Velo Orange--that was a _very_ good frame to start with!


----------

